

Oracle To Sun Customers (And IBM): We’re In It To Win It - vijayr
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/10/oracle-to-sun-customers-and-ibm-were-in-it-to-win-it/

======
fogus
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=815124>

